# Opportunity to purchase PB12 NSD/2



## Andoskyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi All,

I have an opportunity to purchase a PB12-NSD/2 for $500. 

1. Is that an appropriate price given good condition?
2. Will it pair well with my PB12-NSD, or should I just replace it?
3. If it can pair, think that will be enough to satisfy my 3,000 cubic foot room?

Thank you,

Andrew


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I loved mine. It is a powerhouse of low bass. That seems like a good price. You try them both and see if they will sound good co-located. In my opinion, there is no such thing as too much sub woofer! However, you can try them and see if they will satisfy your needs. Have fun. Dennis


----------

